# Supercard Mini SD Not working with FAT Mini Sd card



## DolpinCube (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi! I happen to have a SuperCard Mini SD with a adapter. I did shrink a 8 GB micro sd card to 2 gigs using disk management. I checked everything and pressed L+R and then Everything was fine until the very end. Where it said "sd/mmc" and that was it. Anyone can help me out?


----------



## migles (Sep 8, 2018)

if the flashcard only supports up to 2GB that usually means it doesn't support SDHC cards, except for a few rare 4gb ones, every card above 4gb is SDHC which older hardware like these flashcarts are not compatible with
making the partition 2gb or 1gb or bigger doesn't matter, because its the way the card communicates with the reader it's the problem. (SD versus SDHC)

i am not sure if the card supports SDHC, but if you don't see anyone confirming that it does support SDHC or cards bigger than 4gb, your best bet is to look for 2gb or less cards that follow the original SD specification.

If you are having problem finding MINI SD cards, you probably want an adapter to use a micro sd card, which works just fine.


----------



## DolpinCube (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh. I looked at the card. It said SDHC on it. Is there any way to convert it to regular sd? I really want this to work and I had it for a couple of months sitting around. I had it (said before) resized to 2 gb and I formatted it to FAT. I really want this to work. Please help!


----------



## migles (Sep 8, 2018)

TheAutisticGamer said:


> Oh. I looked at the card. It said SDHC on it. Is there any way to convert it to regular sd?


there is no way, the card was built with the SDHC specification. IIRC even the wiring is slightly different...
readers like the super card require the software to read SDHC. and i do believe there is no firmware update to allow the supercard to support SDHC

the only way is to get a small micro or mini sd card of 2GB or less.
if you can't order online from ebay or amazon or etc..
try to search in a local china shop, or some shop like a thrift or pawn shop who have older items
maybe there is an old nokia phone or other old device you got in the attic who might have an older micro sd card who knows...


----------



## DolpinCube (Sep 8, 2018)

oh okey. I will order a new one from Amazon. I am just angry about the stupid decision I made


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2018)

I should note that the micro-mini adapters have traditionally been quite awful and thus you really want to try to find a miniSD if you can. Though at this point I would probably seriously be considering a newer and better flash cart -- the supercard GBA line is not good.


----------

